

Steve Wozniak: Apple Should Make an Android Phone - ninthfrank07
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2014/02/woz-interview/

======
emehrkay
As absurd as this sounds, I think he is getting at Apple providing services
for Android phones. Which, to me, might be a smart move. Just like they opened
up iTunes on Windows, iCloud and its services, might be a good replacement for
Google's on Android devices. Maybe sometime in the future when they make the
services better

